# Stainless Steel cookware



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I would like to replace my non-stick wok with stainless steel cookware, but looking through a Chef's catalogue, I am boggled by all the choices out there!!
What's the difference betw all those stainless steel pans, skillets, or whatevers, how do I tell which is better, and why? What contributes to the price difference? Any advice/recommendations??

TIA!!


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

We're getting a new set from my parents for Christmas so I can finally throw away the nasty T-Fal set we have. I can't wait!

I finally settled on the Cuisinart Everyday Stainless set. (It was only $149 with free shipping for the 10 peice set from amazon.com)

I wanted the set not have aluminum (most of the cheaper stainless sets use aluminum inside to conduct heat evenly - everything I've heard/read says copper is a lot better) , and I really wanted a set that had no rivets on the inside that would be a pain to clean.

The Everyday Stainless line was the *only* one I found from any maker that was a reasonable cost AND had the two "required features".


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

a "spun" inside will give a metal taste to the food, so I always buy stainless steel that's bright on the inside as well. Also, make sure the metal isn't too thin.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

I also got the Cuisinart set from amazon and have been very happy with it. They are nice heavy pans. Easy to clean. But I do need to adjust my cooking technique. I'm used to nonstick or cast-iron, and I still haven't been able to cook eggs and potatoes on the stainless steel without the entire thing sticking to the bottom. Went back to cast-iron for that. But, as I said, I think it's a cooking technique thing.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

i feel like such a cookware dolt. last week i bought a nice new teflon set. then promptly read the threads about how toxic that stuff is. so i saw a nice stainless steel set for only 30 dollars (12 pc) on sale for boxing day. it's really pretty and i can taste the difference. but it has aluminum inside. is this really bad? can it really be absorbed into food from the inside? i don't want to have to buy a third set in one month..


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

MamaBeard,
most stainless steel cookware do have either aluminium or copper core to help with heat conduction becoz stainless steel itself is not an excellent heat conduction. From what I've read, it's ok so long as the surface is hard and doesn't get scratched- that's how the aluminium will leak into your food, yuk.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks!

how deep would the scratch have to be, i wonder?


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

A test:

put a cup of water and about 2 teaspoons of baking soda in your pan. Let it come to a boil. Taste a teeny tiny drop. In a sealed stainless steel pan (or pot) it should taste like flat alka seltzer. If it's bitter or truly repulsive..... that's the same flavor that your food is taking on. The worst is from those teflon coatings, but that aluminum stuff isn't far behind. The best pans I've ever found, I can't afford. I saved and saved and bought one skillet for a couple hundred dollars... But I use it for everything (literally...) and I use it every single day. The taste of food is definitely distinguishable between pans. This one is made from Surgical steel... a higher grade... and contains no aluminum in the core... just heavier steel.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

annie7

what is the name of the amazing/expensive cookware you covet, pray tell!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have Cuisinart set, have had it almost 7 years. My Mom bought it from Costco for me. Two of the pans have seperated in those layers so every time you use them they pop and crackle. One scared me so I threw it out. The other isnt that bad. Its isnt waterless, which I really miss.

MY Mom has some of the best cookware. Its waterless and surgical stainless. Called Permanent, its Multi core, 5 ply stainless steel. She has had it for over 25 years.

Unfortunately, they dont make it anymore but they make something simular and its very $$$$!

The scratch would have to be pretty deep on most pans that I have seen to ever get to the aluminum layer.


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

CordonBleu by Regal Ware. They don't mass produce them. They are made piece by piece when ordered. Comes from Kewaskum, Wisconsin. Lifetime guarantee.. no questions asked... (not YOUR lifetime...the pan's) Heirloom stuff.


----------



## MaryThielen (Sep 15, 2017)

It's only a matter of when you regularly use a stainless steel cookware vs. non-stick vs. cast iron. I don't even own a stainless steel pan, and I'm not sure if I'm missing out.


----------



## uiinterface (Sep 5, 2017)

Those are the worst appliances you can provide out there. they say copper appliance are the best for your health !


----------



## lisabspi (Jan 20, 2018)

DreamWeaver said:


> I would like to replace my non-stick wok with stainless steel cookware, but looking through a Chef's catalogue, I am boggled by all the choices out there!!
> What's the difference betw all those stainless steel pans, skillets, or whatevers, how do I tell which is better, and why? What contributes to the price difference? Any advice/recommendations??
> 
> TIA!!


Here's difference between non stick cookware and stainless steel cookware. You can browse more wok reviews to know more about this.


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

I have Kirkland Signature from ages ago now, it's really good and you'd have to gouge it to get to the core. All-clad is really good too and $$$$


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Stainless steel can handle screaming-hot temperatures and conducts heats evenly for foolproof cooking. Most stainless steel cookware has a core or interior made from aluminum for even heating. for me, the best is KITCHENAID Tri-Ply Stainless Steel 10-Piece Cookware Set


----------



## tarbertsand (Mar 20, 2020)

I have non stick cookwares and stainless steel.


----------



## FairyMomma (Jan 5, 2021)

Stainless steel's excellent heat retention and durability make it an excellent choice in the kitchen, just make sure to buy high-quality stainless steel cookware. I have a Le Creuset Stainless Steel 14-Piece Cookware Set


----------

